

Ask HN: What printer do you use? - hrabago

I've just about given up on my current printer and I'm hoping to replace it with one that offers a balance of features, reliability, and a sense that I'm not being robbed via cartridges that deliver only 10% of promised capacity.<p>Reading through online reviews doesn't give me much hope of finding a good model. I'm hoping people here can share their experiences with decent models out there.<p>I'm looking for a multi-function printer and I'm willing to go into the mid hundreds if it will actually last long and have reasonable ink costs, that will allow me to print normal black and white or colored documents and a lot of photos or varying sizes.<p>Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
======
byoung2
HP OfficeJet 6500 WiFi all-in-one. I got this printer specifically for the
network features. It can scan wirelessly to any computer on the network, or to
email. You can also print over the internet by emailing an attachment to a
specific email address (you can whitelist specific sending addresses so you
don't get spammed).

------
nonamegiven
Staples, and only when it's worth the trouble to get in the car and go there.

~~~
hrabago
We definitely need one to use right here at home. Also with a new baby, I'm
hoping to be printing lots of pictures both for our use and for the
grandparents.

------
joemir
I used a cheap Samsung laser, the toner lasts for ever.

